

Ask HN: What do you look for in a web developer? - kenmasters

What do you guys look for in your web developers when hiring?<p>Personally, I am 25, I do not have a College degree, though I have taken an abundance of courses (I do not plan to continue attending). Right now I know HTML/CSS and am spending the Summer learning web technologies. I have a huge love for technology and creating new things/experiences.<p>What do you look for in a web developer? What technologies (front end) should I be learning? Any books/resources that you can recommend.<p>Thank you HN! And before someone calls me lazy, I've been reading HN for a year now and would rather come here than search on Google where some SEO monsters have taken over search results
======
jurassic
HTML/CSS is like basic literacy. CSS preprocessing (SASS) is easy and
essential to keep your projects flexible/maintainable, so definitely take a
couple hours to learn that now if you haven't been using it already.

If I were you I'd focus on mastering javascript as a next big step. Javascript
is great because it can be used on the frontend (e.g. jQuery) and backend
(e.g. Node).

Most of all, no matter what you are studying, make sure you are producing
things that you can show people as you learn. If you're not on github, get on
github and upload your projects; ask anyone you can for feedback. Without
degrees or work experience, a portfolio of projects you are proud of is what
will help you stand out.

------
t0
Show you can produce. No specific technology on your resume is going to mean
much. Build something.

